# Forum Purpose.... got confused



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Secondly I would hate to see all the great advice stopped being dispensed in the specific forums with the simple notion "Go as that in Coach's Corner"


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Lastly, 
I think it would be GREAT to have an area where Coach's (and only those involved in coaching) can talk to other Coaches for advice about building their programs, handling specific challenges they are facing in coaching, and just generally networking with each other. Sounds just like a "Coach's Corner" to me 



What do you coach's and MODS think?


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

John PM: Stihlpro
Hillsborough NJ

NFAA/NADA Level-II Certified
*2008 NJ Outdoor Field State Champion (AMF-AA)

*2008 Allentown Sports Festival FITA Champion (SMF)

*2008 MD Outdoor FITA Field State Champion (SMF)

*2009 NJ Unmarked 3D State Champion

*2009 NJ Marked 3D State Champion

Private Lessons: PM for availability
__________________


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Perhaps we should start seperate thread for this and one of the mods can make it a sticky?


----------

